# need a red beagle



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

hey fellas im looking for a red beagle male i have a three year old female and she is the best dog i have ever run. So if anybody knows anyone who is still running these i would love to get a hold of them. I am willing to buy a male or find a sire.


----------



## Brent Nickel (Jul 30, 2007)

Nutters Kennel in west liberty ohio has red ticks. Might try him. He's on the web.


----------



## t dog (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a male copper nose beagle will be six years old. He has sired a few litters and has had real nice pups. He is a rabbit running machine,loud mouth moderate tracking. I am located in Pataskala, Ohio.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a akc redtick male,and akc lemon & white satsuma male. 26003 area


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks guys im gonna be kickin all this around for the next month or so trying to figure out the best option


----------

